# What is your favorite Big Cat?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

and why?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

^
All the explanation needed.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

I like Jaguars


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am not sure. I think they're all beautiful animals, but I don't know a great deal about them. 

The one that is the most efficient killer would be my pick.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Tigers because they are beautiful, majestic, and deadly.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> I am not sure. I think they're all beautiful animals, but I don't know a great deal about them.
> 
> The one that is the most efficient killer would be my pick.


then that would be the tiger, it's the biggest out of all of the cats I mentioned, but there is another big cat I didn't put as an option which is even bigger than the tiger and that's the liger, it's male parent is a lion and female parent a tiger, they can reach over 900lbs and up to 12 feet tall, it's a hybrid cat


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I had to watch certain cartoons when I was younger because my brother would whine to mom if I tried to change it to the kind I liked. We only had one tv back then.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lish3rs said:


>


" hey, is that us? We're cute."


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1b/0a/33/1b0a33c357ba0db5f6d27c318253315b.jpg
Ah, it's so hard to decide. Leopards are the cutest as cubs. And lions too for their prowess and pride. Tiger obviously because of that eye. Hard to choose just one!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy. Yeah.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Tiger , cause it's trippy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I like little ones


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I like jaguars. They're so splotchy!

Snow leopards are adorable though.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Lions, cause they're laaaaaazy

Tigers, cause they're majestic

Cheetahs, cause they look the closest to cats and are a marvel of evolution


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like the Jaguar has the strongest bite out of all the cats. The lion bite for is 600 psi, the tiger is 1050psi, the jaguar is 2000 psi, that's even higher than the hyena which is 1100 psi, the bear is 1200 psi


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaguars.. Because they're smooth and sleek and their patterns are amazing.. Plus.. Panthers are just black jaguars!

"*Black panthers* in the Americas are *black jaguars* (Panthera onca)"


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I put leopards but then I did a search and found out cheetahs are the fastest. Sorry leopards, I guess no one likes you after all. Ah just kidding, I like all cats, especially lynxes.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Jaguar because










Come on now, Do The Math!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Snow Leopard










White tiger:










Liger:










White ligers:










Their parents:










Black panther cubs



















I like most felines though. Except when they try and eat me for dinner :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tigers. Because... mhmmm....

Leopards are also freaking adorable though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not a huge fan of cats, but cougars are my favorite. I guess because they live in the US, they are solo hunters(I know others on the list are too), and their color is different from the others on the list. So basically I have no great reason... I'd probably pick tigers next



vanillabeanplease said:


>


lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sabretooth tigers because I wanted one as a pet when I was a kid.

Out of those listed, I'll go with cougar because I used to troll for them when I was a horny young buck.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Lynx.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I really can't decide ;( I'll feel mean if I pick one over the other. I'm surprised that leopard didn't get more votes.

ps. I also think that lynx should be on the list. I mean... lynx paws and lynx ears. Nuff said.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Meow!










Panthers are cool. They're also more reliable than Tigers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Tigers were my favorite growing up. Sleek black panthers are pretty good

Mmmm... it's lunch


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Tigers look way more handsome than lions.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like them all, but I picked Lion because of that mane!










Beautiful.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I like mixed blood ones. Liger.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

White Tigers
Panthers probably a close 2 because we actually have those in US.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

lion.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

jaguars

i like how theyre solitary, and bad ***.






and the cubs are ****ing adorable


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Snow Leopards are the best. Everything about them is awesome, from their beautiful coats, large paws, long fluffy tails, solitary nature...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Tiger, like a pissed off mack truck full of teeth and hate.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

masterridley said:


> Lions, cause they're laaaaaazy
> 
> Tigers, cause they're majestic
> 
> Cheetahs, cause they look the closest to cats and are a marvel of evolution


I think lions are majestic... those manes.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Fgs, I chose Jaguar because of the Jungle Book but it turned out it was a Panther not a Jaguar.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

BeyondOsiris said:


> Snow Leopards are the best. Everything about them is awesome, from their beautiful coats, large paws, long fluffy tails, solitary nature...


so freaking cute, i dont even know anything about snow leopards


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

wrongnumber said:


> I think lions are majestic... those manes.
> 
> Also from what I understand Lions are pack animals, so they have potential to be a bit more personable and form bonds (even with humans). The other species are true loners.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you seen a baby cheetah? They are so fluffy and they chirp. What could be better?


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Lions

Why? They're lazy, strong, and have great hair. What's not to love


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Baalzebub said:


> Lions
> 
> Why? They're lazy, strong, and have great hair. *What's not to love*


When they see a female lion with cubs and no male lion around, they'll kill and sometimes eat the cubs, rape the female lion and sometime after his cubs are born, he'll abandoned them. The original dead beat dad.


----------

